# SHORT SALE NEW YAMAHA JET DRIVE OUTBOARD'S



## iMacattack

3. The use of any classified section on the Microskiff forum is for forum members wanting to sell personal items. Anyone interested in conducting commercial sales or advertise their business on the forum should post in the vendor forums or contact [email protected] for advertising opportunities.


----------

